# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Favorite Media Portrayal of Mental Health Issue/s and Why?

## kevinjoseph

My idea was to start a thread with various posters stating their favorite/least favorite/whatever portrayal of mental health issues in the media with a reason why.

My current favorite AND least favorite that I'm thinking of right now is "A Beautiful Mind."  I love the first two-thirds or so of the movie, because it portrays a very intelligent, creative person who develops ideas that aid humanity because of his mental health issues, in this case, schizophrenia was the issue, I believe.  I believe that it's at least based on a true story and it's really inspiring...UNTIL it starts showing him getting treatment for schizophrenia, from a certain perspective.

Yes, he's suffering delusions, but the last third or so of the movie completely changes the message of the first bits.  The ending shows, in my opinion, a man broken down to denying a big part of himself, through electoconvulsive therapy and strong medication.  The first bits show him being successful because of his creativity and intelligence resulting from mental health issues; the last bits show him surviving despite them...he could continue to live in 'his world' or he could survive in 'ours'.  One could, on the other hand, argue that surviving in mediocrity is better than perhaps living briefly in 'madness'.

I realize there could be a whole argument about this movie, and if you'd like to reply about what I've written about it in your reply to this post, that's cool, but please also list your own most/least/whatever media portrayal of mental health issues and why that is the most whatever!  ::D:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

One of my favorite movies of all time is Girl, Interrupted.

I've gotta warn you, if you haven't seen it there are some very, very serious triggers in this movie. and it's....not for the faint of heart, man. It's a pretty honest, brutal look at mental health issues.....I wouldn't recommend it to some of my friends, family, actually. Even though it's one of my favorite movies ever.

Angelina Jolie and Winona Ryder and Brittany Murphy and Whoopi Goldberg do.....just an amazing job in this movie.

It's one of those movies you will never, ever forget seeing. Ever.

----------

